# DP45SG: Unable to get RAM working. 3 beeps.



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 6, 2011)

My mobo is DP45SG with Q9550 C2Q proccy. The system runs on Corsair 650TX.
I have been using transcend 2x1GB 1333Mhz ram until now.

Recently a friend of mine got me Corsair XMS3 2x2GB ram as a gift. I did a little researching I found out that the corsair ram was rated at 1.65v and my old ram and mobo are rated at 1.5v. So, I tried changing the memory voltage to 1.65v while using the transcend ram in the bios, then powered off and used the corsair ones. Pc refused to boot gave me the three long beeps. I tried all possible combinations of the ram, and finally when my PC refused to boot, I had to reset the CMOS. Kept the XMS3 aside.

Two days back, I got myself a Transcend 2x2GB DDR3 1333 CL9 and put it in my mobo. Even then it gives me the three beeps and won't boot. But when I put back in my old Transcend 2x1GB DDR3 1333, pc boots fine. I confirmed the voltages and the new ones are indeed rated at 1.5v but still won't work.

I tried swapping between my old 2x1GB ram sticks and they work fine. But the new ones I bought, transcend 2x2GB sticks do not work in any combo I tried, even individually and along with the old ram. As of now I am stuck with 2x1GB DDR3, even though I have 2x2GB transcend and 2x2GB corsair with me.

I tried updating my bios hoping it might solve my problem, but once the PC shuts down, it simply just stuck during the boot and nothing comes on the display. I've let it stay that way for more than an hour and then I had to manually restart to find that I still have the old bios version.

I've also tried manually setting the ram voltage to 1.6v and 1.65v with old ram and trying on the new Transcend ram. Also I've tried to run the old ram at 1066 and then added the new ram. Both of these times the pc refused to boot and gave me three beeps.

I use my pc for photoshop, illustrator and video editing. So I really need more ram to run these smoothy. I was hoping to switch to 64-bit once I have the 6Gb ram I was hoping for. But sadly I can't find any way to use the new ram sticks I have.
I seriously think my mobo is causing all this trouble but I'm not sure. What can I do now? Any way I can workaround this problem and use the new ram sticks I have? What could be the problem? Or is the only way I can proceed is to get a new mobo and cpu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2011)

besides voltage have you tried SPD setting of RAM(auto & manual).if auto don't work try matching with your working ram timing manually.


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 6, 2011)

The problem is that I can boot with my old ram, view and change settings. But with the new ram installed, I can even boot. The display stays blank after the three beeps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2011)

then with your old ram set SPD to auto & then try new 1.5v CL9 ram.if no success then again boot with your old ram & set spd to manual & enter your old ram timing there.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

Shutdown your pc- Remove ram modules - clear the CMOS settings by removing the big coin sized battery on the mobo - remount it again after a few minutes - remount the new transcend/Corsair ram modules - one stock only at a time and if possible check those new ram modules with memtest app using a friend's pc.


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried the spd settings, but my pc won't boot in any config with the new ram.
I also tried swapping the rams after removing the cmos battery for 15mins and booting up. No change, gives three beeps.
I even updated my bios to the latest version available on intel's website. Still no luck. Getting the three beeps on boot.
Is my mobo acting weird? Anything wrong with it? I've heard the dp45sg board has bugs and isn't very stable but nothing like this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2011)

as already suggested only thing left is to try new ram in a friend's/other mobo.


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention that. Tried it on a friend's pc. Both my new and old ram works on that pc.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

can you do us a favor - Mention the model name of your OLD transcend memory modules which are working fine with DP45SG and Cpu-z apps SPD and Memory tab screenshot.

Do the same for the new ram modules as well - use friend's pc for that.

BTW, these links might be a bit helpful to you 
Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG &mdash; System memory for DP45SG
CMTL > Search > Tested Motherboard


----------



## 90days (Jul 3, 2012)

well i too have same problem. did u find solution to memory ?, i have same C2Q q9550 and DP45sg , but i have 2gb x1 transcend ram and works cool but as i am 
web dev too, i need more ram for photoshop .

well i know solution in transcend and kingston ram but *i need solution in g.skill or corsair rams. *

if u have not found solution yet then u can buy transcend jet ram 
JM1333KLU-2G this works as its double side ram. with 128mb x 8.
or 
kingston value ram 2gb
Part Number: KVR1333D3N9H/2G


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

@90days

2 GB
G. Skill : G.Skill NS DDR3 2 GB PC RAM @ .777k
G. Skill : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB @ .809k

Corsair : Corsair DDR3 2 GB @ .819k


4GB
G.Skill : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB @ 1.6k
G. Skill : G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) @1.4k

Corsair : Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) @ 1.4k


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

Intel DP45SG supports 2GB DDR3 memory module per slot - so 4GB DDR3 single memory modules won't work on that mobo.


----------

